# Ruger-attempted stacks! lol



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

Here is Ruger, almost 6 mos old (Oct 16th is 6 mos). Weighs 57lbs at last weigh-in on Monday. 

Not the best pics because I had to take a video w. my camera to take stills from! lol No one around to take pictures for me. This was Ruger's first time being put into a stack, and I barely know what I'm doing! (But many threads on here have helped me!).

So, what do you think? Also, I posted in the Confo section because I'm considering trying to show him in the confo ring, more info in this thread:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1223157

now, PICS!



















"Alert" expression:










About to sit, but "almost" a natural stack before he did, at 5 mos old:











Thanks! Better pics when i can get a camera person, promise!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

he is handsome!


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

Just a bump, I really want opinions.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

He is gorgeous, I can't give a professional critique but I really like his looks


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The first stack is a good stack, just hard to see the dog well enough for a critique.


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank you Liesje, I agree, it's hard to see. I had to put my camera on the step in the basement (where my mini-apartment is) to get the shot, and the pic is actually a still taken from a video. I have yet to wrangle a friend into taking the pic for me and I can't afford a tripod! lol


----------

